# Random Preseason Thread



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

assuming the best team wins every conference tournament

Pac 10 (Cal)
2. Washington
3. UCLA
4. Washington State

ACC (UNC)
2. Duke
3. Wake Forest
4. Florida State
5. Clemson
6. Georgia Tech
7. Maryland

Big East (Villanova)
2. West Virginia
3. Louisville
4. Pittsburgh
5. Georgetown
6. Notre Dame
7. Syracuse

Big 12 (Kansas)
2. Texas
3. Oklahoma
4. Oklahoma St
5. Kansas St
7. Texas AM
8. Baylor

Big 10 (Michigan State)
2. Purdue
3. Ohio State
4. Michigan
5. Illinois
6. Minnesota
7. Wisconsin
8. Penn State

SEC (Kentucky)
2. Tennessee
3. Mississippi St
4. Florida

Conf USA (Tulsa)
2. Memphis

Atlantic 10
2. Dayton

I only got non Big 6 bids which is unlikely as they usually like to give them at least 4/5
This isnt tournament seeds but just the order in each conference the teams will get chosen in I dont wanna do a whole bracket because I know little about other conferences
If you dont feel like doing all the predictions you could only do one conference 
I just want to see other peoples opinions


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

What do you guys think of them?
I really like their talent 
Of course Lawal looks to become a top big man in the ACC and Shumpert showed flashes of greatness last season
Favors is my pick for best freshmen in the Nation
but they were pretty terrible last year
the rivals countdown has them at 25 in the nation and I agree
Everyone knows they will improve but how much??
If they dont make the tournament will Hewitt be fired?
Also Mfon Udofia I think is a sleeper recruit too


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Georgia Tech*

I like Udofia and obviously Favors. I think they are going to be a difficult team to beat, but it all comes down to chemistry and consistency.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Georgia Tech*

The Jackets have three NBA players on the roster in Lawal, Shumpert and Favors.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Georgia Tech*

*Hewitt, and thoughts on “No Dome”*


> _On Favors playing inside vs. outside:_
> 
> “I would say he’s more of an inside guy right now. The thing I like about Derrick is he’s not a big guy trying the impress you with his perimeter skills. He would like to dominate the paint area before he steps out. That’s how he approached each game. John O’Connor asked him one day, `What’s the one thing you think you do well?’ Derrick thought for a minute and said, `Rebounding.’ That’s a nice answer to hear from a big guy.”


They have the potential to be really, really tough inside.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebasketball/story/12362498



> *UAB*
> 
> Why it's here: The Blazers made three consecutive NCAA tournaments under Mike Anderson, who parlayed that success into a job at Missouri. UAB hired Mike Davis to replace him, and though things seemed to be on the right track for a while, the bottom line is that UAB hasn't returned to the NCAA tournament since Anderson left, missing it each of the past three seasons. Meantime, there have been too many academic problems and too much roster turnover for there to be any sense of stability. The result is that UAB is now expected to finish near the bottom of C-USA this season.
> 
> ...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Parrish: Programs on the Decline*

Oregon is still able to recruit, despite Ernie Kent's blunders as a coach. 

This will be an interesting program to follow, mainly because I dont think Mark Few is the guy to return the program into the national spotlight. Few is a good coach, but if Oregon hires a recruiter who can also coach (Travis Ford, Capel, ect.) they could take off.

Not a shot at Few, beacuse I think he would be a very good fit. However, could you imagine Oregon and its resources with a guy that can recruit with anyone in the nation? Scary.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Parrish: Programs on the Decline*



TucsonClip said:


> Oregon is still able to recruit, despite Ernie Kent's blunders as a coach.
> 
> This will be an interesting program to follow, mainly because I dont think Mark Few is the guy to return the program into the national spotlight. Few is a good coach, but if Oregon hires a recruiter who can also coach (Travis Ford, Capel, ect.) they could take off.
> 
> Not a shot at Few, beacuse I think he would be a very good fit. However, could you imagine Oregon and its resources with a guy that can recruit with anyone in the nation? Scary.


With their facilities? They would have a chance to be a top 10 program annually.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Parrish: Programs on the Decline*

Not just their facilities, although that is part of the reason why they can still recruit in basketball as is (including the new amazing arena.

Im talking about World Wide Wes, Phil Knight, Nike, ect... There is no reason Oregon as a program should have to settle for an average coach like Ernie Kent, especially for this long.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Parrish: Programs on the Decline*



TucsonClip said:


> Oregon is still able to recruit, despite Ernie Kent's blunders as a coach.
> 
> This will be an interesting program to follow, mainly because I dont think Mark Few is the guy to return the program into the national spotlight. Few is a good coach, but if Oregon hires a recruiter who can also coach (Travis Ford, Capel, ect.) they could take off.
> 
> Not a shot at Few, beacuse I think he would be a very good fit. However, could you imagine Oregon and its resources with a guy that can recruit with anyone in the nation? Scary.


I'd say given what Mark Few got when he got to Gonzaga, the conference, the size of the school, he is one of the best recruiters in the nation. Austin Daye, Matt Bouldin, Josh Heytvelt, Grant Gibbs were all top 100 recruits. He is also great at finding the under the radar recruit. 

That said, Few's not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Parrish: Programs on the Decline*



zagsfan20 said:


> I'd say given what Mark Few got when he got to Gonzaga, the conference, the size of the school, he is one of the best recruiters in the nation. Austin Daye, Matt Bouldin, Josh Heytvelt, Grant Gibbs were all top 100 recruits. He is also great at finding the under the radar recruit.
> 
> That said, Few's not going anywhere anytime soon.


While he has been able to get good talent to Gonzaga, he isnt regarded as a great recruiter largely because he doesnt like recruiting that much.

Its not like Few cant recruit, because he can, but he defintely isnt a upper tier recruiter.

Also, if Few goes anywhere it would be Oregon. I think when Kent is fired/resigns Oregon goes after a big name recruiter/up and coming coach.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Basketballforum.com 2009-2010 Preseason top 25*

1 Kansas 100
2 Villanova 92
3 Texas 91
4 Michigan State 85
--Kentucky 85
6 Tennessee 76
7 West VA 75
8 Purdue 71
9 California 65
10 Washington 60
11 Butler 55
---UNC 55
---Puke or Duke 55
14 Michigan 42
15 Oklahoma 39
16 Ohio State 35
17 Xavier 32
18 Minnestota 29
19 Okie State 22
20 Clemson 20
21 SIena 15
22 Dayton 13
23 Notre Dame 12
24 Louisville 11
---Missouri 11


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Basketballforum.com 2009-2010 Preseason top 25*



kansasbasel said:


> 1 Kansas 100
> 2 Villanova 92
> 3 Texas 91
> 4 Michigan State 85
> ...


Tenn and Washington are overrated and UNC is underrated


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/writers/luke_winn/10/15/preseason/index.html



> October is traditionally this sport's month of a million lists and zero games, but for the good of everyone, it might be better to go ahead and start the season already. Players have been fighting in Lawrence and (near) Louisville -- it's clear they need something constructive to do! The entire Kentucky fan base is frothing over the thought of Friday night's sold-out practice, so starved are they for quality basketball. And Kalin Lucas, one of my favorite point guards, just unveiled a right-arm tattoo that reads, "Attack or be Killed"; once you put something like that on your arm, it has to be difficult to wait three weeks to do any "live" attacking.
> 
> I hope, in the meantime, Lucas can appreciate the all-out informational assault that is my first 2009-10 Power Rankings:


1. Kansas
2. Michigan State
3. UCONN
4. Villanova
5. Kentucky
6. Texas
7. Purdon't
8. West Virginia
9. North Carolina
10. Butler
11. Washington
12. Duke
13. Tennessee
14. California
15. Ohio State
16. Michigan


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Jordan, adidas Battle Over Marcus Jordan's Feet

http://www.sportingnews.com/blog/firstcuts/entry/view/39599/jordan,_adidas_battle_over_marcus_jordan's_feet



> Marcus Jordan, Michael Jordan's son, is taking his basketball career to Central Florida. The school has an adidas affiliation, which obviously runs in conflict with the sneaker and apparel empire formed by his dad.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Jordan, Adidas Battle Over Marcus Jordan's Feet*

hahaha so funny


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Basketballforum.com 2009-2010 Preseason top 25*

UNC has no proven PG. Big deal for a team who's most important player the last 3 years has been a PG.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Jordan, Adidas Battle Over Marcus Jordan's Feet*

Good thing Illinois is a Nike school, lol


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*http://voices.washingtonpost.com/terrapins-insider/




I just wrote a story about an NCAA proposal designed to address many of the issues we have detailed over the past few years. Here is the gist:

The NCAA Division I Board of Directors will consider a new set of recruiting restrictions in men’s basketball aimed at cracking down on college coaches who engage in controversial and creative practices that enable coaches to gain access with prospects for a price.

The reform package, which will be considered at the board’s Oct. 29 meeting, is the latest attempt by the NCAA to keep pace with individuals perpetually looking for loopholes in men’s basketball recruiting rules. The proposal is intended to address the growing number of ways money is being funneled to individuals associated with prospects.

Jim Delany, the Big Ten commissioner, called the current basketball recruiting landscape “chaos” in the news release, saying that “if you starve the system of money, prospects will be free to make decisions on the basis of the right educational and athletic considerations, rather than because there is a third-party adult who is influencing him as a result of benefits received.”

In the high-stakes and ever-changing recruiting world, some college coaches have said in order to keep up with competitors they must operate in what is commonly called the “gray area.” Several industry sources have said such activity is nearly impossible to police, but the NCAA promises to hold coaches accountable by suspending violators from postseason or even regular-season play.

Michigan Coach John Beilein, who chairs the NCAA’s Men’s Basketball Ethics Coalition, said the package represents a “positive step toward a fair and level playing field. Most coaches recruit within the spirit of the rules, but whenever someone has the opportunity to exploit gray areas in the legislation, those who abide by the intent and letter of the rules are left at a disadvantage.”

Syracuse Coach Jim Boeheim expressed skepticism about the proposal, saying, "Are there going to be some bad cases [among] the 3,000 or 4,000 kids recruited? Yeah, but are you going to legislate it out? I don’t have a lot of faith in that.”

The package pinpoints several specific practices, including many that have been explored in depth in The Washington Post, that are designed for individuals associated with a prospect to make money in exchange for a college coach’s access to that player.

One involves college coaches hiring individuals associated with a prospect for noncoaching positions. For example, highly regarded prospect Gus Gilchrist enrolled at South Florida, and his adviser and personal trainer, Terrelle Woody, was hired as the school’s video and conditioning assistant.

The NCAA intends to prohibit schools from hiring individuals associated with a prospect two years before or after the prospect’s anticipated enrollment. The NCAA’s definition of an individual close to a prospect includes parents, guardians, handlers, athletic trainers and coaches.

Another popular practice is for schools to hire individuals close to a prospect to work basketball camps at their respective schools. The practice has become common, even for mid-level prospects. For instance, Joe Davis, an individual affiliated with prospect Mychal Parker, asked ACC schools to hire him to work their elite camps in exchange for access to the player, sources said.

The NCAA intends to allow schools to hire only its own staff members or enrolled students at its clamps and clinics. It also wants to prohibit payment of fees to individuals associated with a prospect.

What’s more, the funneling of cash recruiting inducements between college and AAU coaches, in the form of tax-deductible donations usually made by college athletic boosters at the behest of the coach, has become common, according to several prominent college and AAU coaches.

Most of the top AAU programs are set up as nonprofits. But because tax laws do not require nonprofits to identify donors, almost all don’t, which makes policing the practice difficult.

Some summer league coaches also charge college coaches hundreds of dollars for copies of “scouting reports” that are often little more than lists of players’ names. 

And the NCAA also said the proposal addresses 1-900 numbers set up for telephone contact with a recruit. One elite AAU coach told a reporter that he was planning to create a 1-900 number so he can make money when college coaches call him about recruits.

SEC commissioner Mike Slive, who along with other conference commissioners will present the package to the board of directors, said the reforms draw a “bright line” between what is and is not permissible.

“It has become evident that more individuals have inserted themselves into the recruiting process other than the families of the prospects in a way that is contrary to the spirit of the legislation,” Slive said in the release. “These proposed changed make the spirit of the legislation the letter of the legislation in a way that has not been done in the past.”

The Conference Commissioners Association voted unanimously in September to endorse the package. If approved, the proposals would be effective starting May 1, 2010.

“As always, the NCAA is making an effort to be in tune with college basketball,” Georgetown Coach John Thompson III said. “Clearly, they feel this is an issue that needs to be addressed. We will see how, and if, it affects recruiting.”

Click to expand...

*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: NCAA targets third-party individuals in basketball recruiting*

Some guys were on shark tank saying they had a site that would revolutionize college recruiting and notify coaches when they are about to commit a violation.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: NCAA targets third-party individuals in basketball recruiting*

Haha, coaches break the rules on purpose daily, especially when recruiting. The NCAA is so ull of itself that it finally put a rule in about hiring family members of a recruit but cant come down on USC for paying players or ruling on players that didnt even take the SAT.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Anyone know any sites with plus minus stats for players??

I know Kenpom.com has box scores with plus/minus for certain games
I did some plus/minus of course not all the box scores are available and this takes alot of time so I only did it for maybe 20 players and I tried to only use games against top 100 teams (according to the websites ranking)

The top returning players i came up with so far:

Samardo Samuels 7.3 12games
Steven Gray 6.5 11games
Jimmer Fredette 5.7 9games
Durrell Summers 5.3 15games 

To make the rating I take the players combined plus/minus for the games I counted and average it for 40 mpg and than do the same thing for the team. Than I subtract the team plus/minus from the players.

For example if Kalin Lucas had a +10 per 40 minutes and michigan state had +3 his final rating would be +7
I will attempt to do this for more players, you may request players if you like too


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Once-fired Monson: 'I enjoy life again'



> If it occurs -- likely in a consolation game, since the schools are on opposite sides of the bracket -- then there should be an acknowledgment of how much Dan Monson helped put Minnesota in the position it is today. Tubby Smith, one of the best hires an athletic director has pulled off in the last decade, has put the Golden Gophers in the mix as a regular NCAA tournament team for years to come. But Monson shouldn't be forgotten.
> 
> The Gophers needed cleansing after the Clem Haskins academic scandal vacated the 1997 Final Four. After leading Gonzaga to the 1999 Elite Eight, the fresh-faced Monson was hired to bring some sort of normalcy back to Minneapolis. He did that.


click on link to read more


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Andy Katz Blog 10/26*

discuss you all think


----------



## nothinbutnets (May 5, 2008)

*Coach Leonard Hamilton Interview*

Found this great interview clip with Florida State head basketball coach Leonard Hamilton talking about why he prefers coaching College basketball over NBA and its pretty interesting.. http://video.msg.com/Home/T40OwcV_8TskiweXCF1_6N2_nv_SFnkL

I think the guy is a great coach.. What do you guys think?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Coach Leonard Hamilton Interview*

Good recruiting not the best Xs Os 
I still cant beleive he was an NBA coach at one point


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Coach Leonard Hamilton Interview*

He sure gets a lot of high caliber players to FSU...........................


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

blank


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Syracuse loses to... Le Moyne???*

just saw this on twitter. yikes!



> *AdamZagoria: *Syracuse just lost....to Lemoyne, 82-79. One of the biggest upsets in SU history, preseason or no. 34 for Wesley Johnson. Dude is good.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Syracuse loses to... Lemoyne???*



> *AdamZagoria: *"I've never had a bigger win at all." Laurence Ekperigin of Lemoyne after the win over Syracuse


no kidding


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Syracuse loses to... Lemoyne???*

:lol:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Syracuse loses to... Lemoyne???*

where is fourseasonhustler???


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Syracuse loses to... Lemoyne???*


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Syracuse loses to... Le Moyne???*

http://lemoynedolphins.com/sports/mbkb/2009-10/NEWS/20091103_mbbsyracuserecap

Wow..watch the highlights of this. The ending was wacko.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Parrish: Programs on the Decline*



TucsonClip said:


> While he has been able to get good talent to Gonzaga, he isnt regarded as a great recruiter largely because he doesnt like recruiting that much.
> 
> Its not like Few cant recruit, because he can, but he defintely isnt a upper tier recruiter.
> 
> Also, if Few goes anywhere it would be Oregon. I think when Kent is fired/resigns Oregon goes after a big name recruiter/up and coming coach.


What other coaches at a school comparable to Gonzaga in both conference they play in and budget, have been able to get recruits like Few can? I mean think of all the under the radar recruits he got to go there as well. . . Santangelo, Raivio, Turiaf, Batista, Mallon. Heck even Morrison was not highly recruited, but had a great college career. Mix the under the radar recruits with top 100 recruits and I say he's a pretty damn good recruiter given his circumstances.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Parrish: Programs on the Decline*



zagsfan20 said:


> What other coaches at a school comparable to Gonzaga in both conference they play in and budget, have been able to get recruits like Few can? I mean think of all the under the radar recruits he got to go there as well. . . Santangelo, Raivio, Turiaf, Batista, Mallon. Heck even Morrison was not highly recruited, but had a great college career. Mix the under the radar recruits with top 100 recruits and I say he's a pretty damn good recruiter given his circumstances.


Its not the fact that he CAN get top 100 recruits, its the fact that Few is not big on recruiting. You dont have to believe me, but from people I know who put out good, information Few is not a big recruiting guy. Yeah he lands some good players, but if you put together a list of the top 30 recruiters in the nation I wouldnt have Few anywhere near it. 

Few is perfect as a coach and recruiter where he is. If Few decides to move on to a job like Oregon, he will hire a very well connected assistant to do his recruiting. 

I'll say it again, Few is a good coach and not a bad recruiter, but he doesnt sniff the upper tier of recruiters in the nation.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Who yall got?

Which players are you most looking forward to see? Are there any players that you think are flying under the radar? What about freshmen. Who are your favorite freshman?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tasmin Mitchell - LSU
Avery Bradley - Texas
Willie Warren - OU
Tiny Gallon - OU
Greg Monroe - Georgetown
Chris Warren - Ole Miss
Daniel Orton - Kentucky
Lacedarius Dunn - Baylor
Devin Ebanks - West Virginia
Sherron Collins - Kansas

I like Texas to win it all and I like Kentucky to win the SEC, but I think Ole Miss makes a run at it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I can't wait to see Wall play. I also want to see how good Favors really is.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Peyton Silva, John Henson and Dexter Strickland. Cant really avoid watching the other stars as they will be on TV, but those 3 I mentioned are the ones I really want to see.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I want to see Jordan Hamilton, Avery Bradley, DeMarcus Cousins, and Momo Jones


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'm actually looking forward to seeing Eric Bledsoe more than Wall. I want to see if all the good things I'm hearing are true.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think Chris Warren might be the most complete PG in the SEC. He obviously isn't the most talented and he won't go high in the draft but if I'm drafting SEC players I might take him as my PG.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Cant wait to see Kentucky with their whole line up intact and Georgia Tech is an interesting team this season as well


----------



## nothinbutnets (May 5, 2008)

*The Top "Glue" Guys*

You can't win a championship without core heart players. Jon Rothstein wrote a pretty good article on what he calls the top "glue" guys in college hoops right now. He has UNC's Marcus Ginyard at number one. What do you think??? 

http://blogs.msg.com/gameon/2009/11/11/on-the-hardwood-top-five-glue-guys-in-college-basketball/


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

My boy Lacedarius Dunn turned in 32 and 29 points in his first two games...I expect his average to settle around 18+. Put him on your NBA Draft radars if he isnt already.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> I'm actually looking forward to seeing Eric Bledsoe more than Wall. I want to see if all the good things I'm hearing are true.


Well he sure didn't let me down... his 24 points the other night was the most by a UK freshman on opening night since Sam Bowie in 1979. Oh yeah, he's the BACKUP point guard.


----------

